

Google's Eric Schmidt: "Don't Be Evil" was Stupid - joering2
http://www.dailytech.com/Googles+Eric+Schmidt+Dont+Be+Evil+was+Stupid/article31544.htm

======
sp332
Not only a linkbait headline, but a blatant misquote.

